# New Emersed Start



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

So I've started to grow some plants emersed, and I though I'd start a thread and post pictures to keep everyone (that's interested) informed on the progress!

In a 29 gallon tank, I laid a thin layer of peat moss underneath 2-3 inches of Oil-Dri... The plants I'm growing are Marsilea Minuta, Ranunculus Inundatus, and Staurogyne Sp. Porto Velho... I've got it covered with plastic wrap underneath 60 watts of light...

Here are the first pictures!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good! Misting the plants in the beginning should help the plants get established.


----------



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry, the links to the photos broke because I moved them to an album in photobucket... Here they are again!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Its all still green, keep it misted daily


----------



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

So the next question: Could I tie some tiny (what appear to be) java ferns to the driftwood and if I'm misting a couple times a day, would they succeed?


----------



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here are photos after the first week of growth, taken last Friday. Lots of new growth with all of the plants, and in the last couple days I've started to see the marsilea throwing up some shoots that are lighter green in color and have three-four leaves each.


----------



## YellowSno (Apr 2, 2008)

updates on this tank?


----------

